# hash making



## icegrower (Dec 14, 2008)

does anybody here know how to...or heard about a method of hash making,,,in wich you grind down the bud just the bud and add a bit of vater or tea...and then mash it upp and bake it a bit in an oven or on an ironingboard...and the put it under pressure.....

i just smoked hash that was made this way in denmark...and i must say, it was quite delish


----------



## kaotik (Dec 14, 2008)

dunno if i'd really consider that 'hash'. but no, i've never heard of that process before.


----------



## icegrower (Dec 14, 2008)

yep i know, not excatly like what u might call hash....but it looked dark and quite juzy....smellt and smoked like a rather highgrade hash i must say..


----------



## kaotik (Dec 15, 2008)

well i guess that's all that really matters eh?


----------



## icegrower (Dec 15, 2008)

hehehe thats true, thats problaly the only thing that matters


----------

